# Pier rod vs. surf rod



## tnmule

What is the difference between a 8' pier rod and an 8' surf rod? Any suggestions for an 8' pier rod? Thanks


----------



## littlezac

Great question, but surf rods are usually used to sling a lead weight with a bait out there and are more available than pier rods but a pier rod needs to be just right for the user to sling a cig or a jig out there and if your planing to get one of these rods you should say what you you fish for a lot and where you fish like on the pier or in the surf.


----------



## tnmule

Well, I'm a tourist and only make it down once a year right now but hope to step that up in the coming years. I've never fished a pier(I know, I know), but now that Gulf Shores has theres back I might give it a try. I'll fish for whatever is in season. Usually come down in the fall but may start a spring trip too. Just need a good versitile rod.


----------



## littlezac

If you come in the spring come late in the spring for some spanish and kings but the pear is probably going to be loaded with hard tails in the spring so I recommend getting 2 rods, 1 for kings basically a 8 foot rod and a smaller rod for spanish and hard tails


----------



## JimD

Use your surf rods, they will be fine on the pier. I fish the pier at Four Seasons and that is what I use. Like Cobia09 says, bring a light weightrod as well.


----------



## Pier#r

An 8' Surf rod would ratea heavier action. It will likely be on the sticker: something like Medium Heavy Action, 15-30# line, 2oz-6oz lures.

An 8' Pier Rod would rate a medium action. Something like Medium Action, 12-25# line, 1oz-3oz lures.

The difference in the numbers looks subtle but when you pick the up it becomes more apparent.

Hope this helps!

And folkses have been using ALL kinds of tackle (successfully) on piers for decades ;-)


----------

